# CC Saugeye report



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Just checking to see how the bite has been recently? Any luck?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Been hitting the coves recently for crappie...i've caught 1 or 2 saugeye each time out, casting a 1/16 ounce crappie jig under a small bobber, set 3 feet deep.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried out on the main lake at the flats across from the "sailboat" ramps yet? Just got my boat ready to do some fishing( new clear top coat, looks pretty now, hahaha).


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Trolled crank baits for 3 hours this morning. Got 6 Crappie, 1 Saugeye, 1 white bass, and a yellow perch. Slow morning!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Picked up a saugeye yesterday afternoon, questioned & released ...


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Fished CC yesterday for crappies,done pretty good but at the ramp I talked to a guy who said he had been catching some nice waleye,I asked if he mayby was catching saugeye?He said that they were waleye.I did'nt know there were any in CC,any body know for sure,may check ODNR.


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

They used to stock Walleye 20 years ago. I'm guessing he is catching Saugeye today.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yup... 99% sure he's catching saugeye and he just cant tell the difference.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

There's no walleye in CC, At one time there was but when they introduced the saugeye, after a few decades of intermingling, all full blooded wally's are dead and gone.


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone have a report on Saugeye?


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Caught a few quality fish this weekend, but not many fish. They have spread out pretty good. Moved around a bunch to get just a few.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

is it worth fishing down stream from the dam?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

TomC said:


> is it worth fishing down stream from the dam?


 Sometimes !







Caught these about a week ago.
The outflow often determines how well I do there but that's true with all the spillways in my experience.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

